# Large Java Fern Mat



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

I am completely reworking my 29g  and want to put a really large java fern in it. I have seen these "Java Fern Mats" at the fish gallery for $25. Seems expensive for a java fern. But I am running a low light low tech tank and seems that growing my own could take years. I guess my question is 1) would it take years? (I am running 1wpg, no CO2 except for some excel) 2) is there a better or cheaper way to get a really well established java fern? My question may seem lame , but my aquarium budget is small enough that I want to make the wisest decisions possible.

thanks


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Java fern doesn't require high light... the key is that you don't plant it in substrate, you tie it to wood or rock so the roots remain exposed to the water where it gets the nutrients. Tie it on with cotton thread, and by the time it rots away, it will have grown onto the material. I don't know how fast it grows, not super fast, but not terribly slow either. Any of us would be able to give you some to start with at the next meeting. 

Michael


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks. That is kinda what I expected to hear. That it isn't too slow, but also not fast. Especially since I am not injecting CO2. I guess as will all things, in planted tanks patience is a virtue. I will definitely be on the look out for some Java fern at the next meeting. Maybe a few little anubias plantlets too.

Josh


----------

